# $99 Renew All Access through Chat



## gjrhine

Sub end was 8/15. Said good deal or cancel. Done in like 3 minutes.


----------



## techguy88

Sounds like they decided to give Chat back retention offers  tbh tho they would have way more subs and less calls if they just priced these damn packages at their retention rates.


----------



## James Long

I wonder how much they make on the people who don't bother negotiating.


----------



## gjrhine

techguy88 said:


> Sounds like they decided to give Chat back retention offers  tbh tho they would have way more subs and less calls if they just priced these damn packages at their retention rates.


I left them no room for negotiation in Chat unlike haggling in person - $99 or I end chat and cancel. Quick and easy for both sides.


----------



## krel

gjrhine said:


> I left them no room for negotiation in Chat unlike haggling in person - $99 or I end chat and cancel. Quick and easy for both sides.


same here. the first rep said they could not send me an invoice. i ended chat fast waited a few and i got a deal with the second rep that sent me an invoice and the TOS via chat


----------



## krel

this is where i give sxm credit. even though the CSR'S are over seas they understand you!!! and it seems like there willing to keep there customers and treat everyone the same. and not this new customer BS. and for the most part they seem to know what there doing!!! wich is a good way to do business keep the revenue flowing in and not having people all pissed off and canceling


----------



## krel

James Long said:


> I wonder how much they make on the people who don't bother negotiating.


i wonder how many don't bother playing the rate game


----------



## krel

techguy88 said:


> Sounds like they decided to give Chat back retention offers  tbh tho they would have way more subs and less calls if they just priced these damn packages at their retention rates.


i don't know why they don't. they know were gonna be calling in when that time comes to get a cheaper rate. i haven't paid full price since 2007. only got canceled out once and called right back in and got a deal. no way in hell am i gonna pay over 300.00 a year for sxm. nor have i paid the 15.00 activation fee or the transfer fee..


----------



## krel

gjrhine said:


> I left them no room for negotiation in Chat unlike haggling in person - $99 or I end chat and cancel. Quick and easy for both sides.


so your renewal was pretty painless i take it???


----------



## gjrhine

krel said:


> so your renewal was pretty painless i take it???


And inexpensive since I have only one All Access across three vehicles. All three have Amazon Auto Echos so I have Sirius and Alexa in all the cars for the price of one All Access.


----------



## krel

gjrhine said:


> And inexpensive since I have only one All Access across three vehicles. All three have Amazon Auto Echos so I have Sirius and Alexa in all the cars for the price of one All Access.


same here. i just wish they would make the pro rates the standard rates so we don't have to call in and play the rate game


----------



## gjrhine

krel said:


> same here. i just wish they would make the pro rates the standard rates so we don't have to call in and play the rate game


As the thread title says I did not call in.


----------



## James Long

Call, chat, text, slide in to their DMs. Why can't a company just charge the best rate without the games?


----------



## krel

gjrhine said:


> As the thread title says I did not call in.


either did i i went through the chat feature. i agree with james though the should just give the best rate so that we don't have to play the rate game. even more so during these times with the covid going around


----------



## gjrhine

Look at the stock chart for the last 10 years or so and try telling happy shareholders management is doing the wrong thing.


----------



## James Long

Yep ... we are not the customers. We are just the source of income for the shareholders. The shareholders are the customer for the decision makers.


----------



## gjrhine

My post stands and yes we are customers by any Business 101 definition.


----------



## James Long

Perhaps in the 20th century. In this century everyone has "internal customers" and operations are well beyond the "101" level.


----------



## gjrhine

Ok whatever that means.. I have no idea. We are done here.


----------



## krel

i canceled yesterday.. as the app for android is all wonky and keeps crashing down even after uninstalling it and reinstalling it. the app also would not load new songs and it would keep playing the same songs over and over. and i got sick of the DJ'S and there babbling. been using the music choice app it seems more stable than sxm's app. i can also tell it has a higher bitrate also than sxm's. i also got sick of playing the rate game.


----------



## gjrhine

krel said:


> i canceled yesterday.. as the app for android is all wonky and keeps crashing down even after uninstalling it and reinstalling it. the app also would not load new songs and it would keep playing the same songs over and over. and i got sick of the DJ'S and there babbling. been using the music choice app it seems more stable than sxm's app. i can also tell it has a higher bitrate also than sxm's. i also got sick of playing the rate game.


I'll take the "rate game" any day over a single take it or leave rate which would surely not be as good. I get the better deal in a few minutes through chat.


----------



## gjrhine

1 sub
3 cars
3 Echo Autos

I sold the car with the sub so no signal. My new BMW M5 is on a ship and will be here in a couple of weeks. Got on chat and they started me a streaming sub. Will cancel and get my old sub back with the new car.

On chat for like 3 minutes. Great customer service experience.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I called in this past Monday and got the $99 for a year deal using the automation system, I didn’t have to talk or chat with anyone, very quick and easy.


----------



## dmspen

Chat routed me to a real person who instantly gave me the $99/deal.


----------



## Passdue

$99/deal was automatic


----------



## billsharpe

I got the $5 + fees rate per month for a year when my car trial ran out. It's the select group and doesn't include Howard Stern and some others, but I don't listen to him. SiriusXM is now on my Roku TV, desktop computer, iPad, and of course my car. Most of the listening is done in the home.


----------



## gjrhine

Give me All Access. It includes streaming anywhere even in cars that don't have a subscription using an Amazon Auto Echo.


----------



## billsharpe

gjrhine said:


> Give me All Access. It includes streaming anywhere even in cars that don't have a subscription using an Amazon Auto Echo.


I only have one car. I haven't rented a car in over a year, Select is fine for me.


----------



## gjrhine

I got to have PGA. All access fine for me.


----------



## Carolina

I always wanted a home radio, but never could figure out how to make a home radio work? Of course, I have it on my computer, but have very, very, very, rarely listened to it there. I always have it on in my car, but I'm rarely in my car.


----------



## DJ Rob

I called to try to get the deal or cancel since I only listened to Covino & Rich and Ellis and barely use it now since I don't drive. Best the person on the phone could do was $26.70 a month for my one radio. So I totally canceled after 15+ years.


----------



## gjrhine

DJ Rob said:


> I called to try to get the deal or cancel since I only listened to Covino & Rich and Ellis and barely use it now since I don't drive. Best the person on the phone could do was *$26.70 a month* for my one radio. So I totally canceled after 15+ years.


sorry, not believable. Try again in recorded chat.


----------



## harsh

DJ Rob said:


> Best the person on the phone could do was $26.70 a month for my one radio.


That was a very weak effort considering they're still offering the $5/month program.


----------



## krel

have you tried going and chatting with someone else??? i have never paid the full price for it since 2007. twice i was told that there wasn't any deals going on i told em to cancel it and they did. then i turned around and called right back in and got the deals!!!!. i would never pay full price for lame playlist or dj's babbling on and on..


----------



## Getteau

My twelve month, $5/month contract expires in about two weeks. I've gone in a few times over the past couple of weeks and tried the cancel my service, show me a deal to keep my service routine on their website. So far, the only thing they are offering me is XM Mostly music for $13/month. If I let my $5 XM Select plan auto-renew, they want $17/month going forward. I haven't tried chat yet, but may end up having to go that route next week if their system doesn't offer anything better. Worse case, I'll end up calling in or canceling a day early and letting them send me the $5 a month win-back letter.


----------



## Bradman

Use chat, it's pretty painless. Tell them you want to continue, at the rate you're currently paying.


----------



## compnurd

I just chatted because my 5 dollar select expired and they gave me all access for 9 a month for a year


----------



## dmspen

My Honda van's subscription is expiring in a few months. I think I will let it expire and just connect my wife's phone to the Aux input and use streaming. Since retiring the van only get driven about 6k year. Hardly worth paying $99. Oh dang! My wife wants a new iPhone, needs actually. The new ones don't have a headphone jack. Looks like I need a apple jack to headphone port adapter. Sheesh. Nothings simple anymore. No, the old van doesn't have BT connectivity for music.


----------



## CTJon

I chatted with SiriusXm the other day to see what I could get. Didn't get the 99 offer but I think 114 + other costs and fee's. I said not now. Will try again soon.
Those who got 99 where there additional fees also


----------



## gjrhine

dmspen said:


> My Honda van's subscription is expiring in a few months. I think I will let it expire and just connect my wife's phone to the *Aux input* and use streaming. Since retiring the van only get driven about 6k year. Hardly worth paying $99. Oh dang! My wife wants a new iPhone, needs actually. The new ones don't have a headphone jack. Looks like I need a apple jack to headphone port adapter. Sheesh. Nothings simple anymore. No, the old van doesn't have BT connectivity for music.


Now there's some bad sound quality guaranteed.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

CTJon said:


> Those who got 99 where there additional fees also


Yes, I had a royalty fee of $21.19. $120.19 total.


----------



## B. Shoe

I just jumped back into SiriusXM for a year. Received a letter with a special offer after the Memorial Day free preview event. Just $5/month, for 12 months, for All Access. I spend a reasonable amount of time driving, so it's nice to have access to listen to sports broadcasts.


----------



## CTJon

Got the 99 plus fee today via chat -was easy


----------



## dmspen

Went on chat and got the $99/yr (+ taxes and junk) so I'm happy. No adapters used yet.


----------



## dod1450

dmspen said:


> Went on chat and got the $99/yr (+ taxes and junk) so I'm happy. No adapters used yet.


I also did the chat and received the same deal. Without the deal, they wanted to charge me $268.88/yr.


----------



## CTJon

What I wonder is what happens a year from now. I guess threads such as this will help us


----------



## gjrhine

I suspect Sirius finds chat cheaper so better deals can be offered.


----------



## techguy88

For a second year in a row I didn't have to deal with any CSRs by call or chat. Just logged into my account, under "Active Radios/Subscriptions" I clicked the down arrow for the "I want to..." field then selected "cancel my account". Then a pop-up asked me if I wanted to view some offers before I go, selected view offers and I was given the option to chose All-Access for $99 for 1 year, Select for $60 for 1 year or Select for $30 for 6 months. 

I chose my usual Select for $60 for 1 year (plus taxes & fees) offer.


----------



## Getteau

I tried the same website approach that I used last year and never got a decent deal. So I ended up using chat and told the agent I wanted to keep my $5/month all access plan. They said sure thing and renewed me for another year. I think it was 75ish after all the taxes and fees.


----------



## krel

I wish sxm would offer more reasonable rates and stop making people call in and play the rate game


----------



## gjrhine

You don't have to call in at all for reasonable rates. Try reading this thread.


----------



## krel

gjrhine said:


> You don't have to call in at all for reasonable rates. Try reading this thread.


phone or chat it's a PIA playing the rate game when they should offer reasonable rates in the first place


----------



## krel

just renew on my sub got the new platinum plan for 117 smackers for one year there still giving out deals


----------



## gjrhine

krel said:


> phone or chat it's a PIA playing the rate game when they should offer reasonable rates in the first place


False. I do a great chat deal in 1 minute.


----------



## krel

gjrhine said:


> False. I do a great chat deal in 1 minute.


I did mine via chat yesterday also in under a minute as well forgot to mention that. It was pretty painless. though it's still a PIA playing the rate game when they could offer more reasonable rates to begin with..


----------



## billsharpe

A short phone call or chat once a year doesn't seem like a big imposition to get a bargain rate. I don't have to call until early next year.


----------



## gjrhine

krel said:


> I did mine via chat yesterday also in under a minute as well forgot to mention that. It was pretty painless. though it's still a PIA playing the rate game when they could offer more reasonable rates to begin with..


So you would rather have higher rates overall than the option of better rates through chat. Not hard to figure out that is the way it would be. Business 101 stuff.


----------



## Eva

The chat probably faster then replying to a thread on a forum!


----------



## AngryManMLS

Just got one year of music and entertainment package for a few cents under $65. For my needs that's perfect.


----------



## Mike Lang

Just renewed for another year. Sure would be nice not to have to jump through hoops annually for every service I use.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Mike Lang said:


> Just renewed for another year.


How much?


----------



## Mike Lang

TheRatPatrol said:


> How much?


I think it was 5-6 a month.


----------



## gjrhine

Mike Lang said:


> Just renewed for another year. Sure would be nice not to have to jump through hoops annually for every service I use.


That makes no sense whatsoever. Do you expect no price increases ever? What "hoops"? Do you see the posts here about renewing through chat with no hassle whatsoever? Renewing is now about as hardship free as it gets. Just accept full price renewal if you want to not "jump through hoops" whatever that means. They rest of us will take the discounts and thank you for keeping our renewal prices at a minimum.


----------



## Mike Lang




----------



## AngryManMLS

Mike Lang said:


> Just renewed for another year. Sure would be nice not to have to jump through hoops annually for every service I use.


To be fair at least SiriusXM's "jump through hoops annually" was very fast and easy. Through the online chat I had the whole thing done in five minutes. Getting that kind of great package deal is easily worth five minutes of my time. But I get what you mean.


----------



## Mark Holtz

It took me a few minutes to get a discounted rate on both my mother's and my radios today.


----------



## gjrhine

Mike Lang said:


>


Best you've got. I understand.


----------



## James Long

gjrhine said:


> What "hoops"? Do you see the posts here about renewing through chat with no hassle whatsoever? Renewing is now about as hardship free as it gets.


I believe you answered your own question. Why do long term subscribers have to ask for a better rate through chat? I've been loyal to SiriusXM for X number of years, why not just make it automatic?

is it fair that some people are paying $6 while others are paying $30 for the same service? I suppose it is fair to the people paying $6. What is wrong with better prices for all?

I feel the same way about DIRECTV's deep discounts for noisy customers. $50-$60 off each month for some customers. Fair?


----------



## gjrhine

James Long said:


> I believe you answered your own question. Why do long term subscribers have to ask for a better rate through chat? I've been loyal to SiriusXM for X number of years, why not just make it automatic?
> 
> is it fair that some people are paying $6 while others are paying $30 for the same service? I suppose it is fair to the people paying $6. What is wrong with better prices for all?
> 
> I feel the same way about DIRECTV's deep discounts for noisy customers. $50-$60 off each month for some customers. Fair?


Public companies have something called shareholders. The management and board are obligated to maximize shareholder value any way they see fit. You can learn about this in Business 101.

As consumer you can take it, leave it or find ways to take advantage. "What is wrong with better prices for all?" really means higher prices for all. This is not really a difficult concept.


----------



## James Long

gjrhine said:


> "What is wrong with better prices for all?" really means higher prices for all. This is not really a difficult concept.


It doesn't have to mean higher prices for all. The "Business 101" decision comes down to how much money the company can make by setting good prices vs playing pricing games.

SiriusXM is risking losing customers who don't want to pay the posted renewal rates and decide to cancel and walk away. They do have the safety net of sending multiple "come back" offers to those who cancel until an acceptable price point is reached. But they have set a trap where people who play the game would leave if SiriusXM ever stopped their discount offers.

Reasonable prices do not have to be higher prices for all. They may end up being higher prices for you, and if you are the only person you care about I can see why you think giving you a deep discount is best for their business. But that isn't a Business 101 based decision figuring out what is best for the business - that is figuring out how to best serve "Gary".


----------



## gjrhine

James Long said:


> SiriusXM is risking losing customers


LOL Customer count has had tremendous growth for decades. Best you've got, I understand.


----------



## James Long

Apparently you are here for a fight not a discussion. Best you got? Enjoy your service.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I just called in and got another year for $99 ($119 with fees and taxes) using the automated system, although this year it made me talk to an agent, whereas last year I didn’t have to. But all in all I’m happy.


----------



## gjrhine

TheRatPatrol said:


> all in all I'm happy.


A good no hassle result. Most *reasonable people* can also be happy with that.


----------



## gjrhine

One of my vehicles lapsed. I did not even bother with chat this time. The emails started coming almost immediately and I took the 1 year $72 deal for Platinum. Tell me again about the 1 price for all stuff? LOL


----------



## dtv757

I had no luck with all access  

They gave me music and entertainment for like $80 

Called and chatted in nov and dec . 

Anyone recently have any luck ... 

One agent said AA or platinum i could get for $180 i said no . 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gjrhine

dtv757 said:


> I had no luck with all access
> 
> They gave me music and entertainment for like $80
> 
> Called and chatted in nov and dec .
> 
> Anyone recently have any luck ...
> 
> One agent said AA or platinum i could get for $180 i said no .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I let one of my vehicles lapse and the great email deals started coming in 2 days.


----------



## mws192

I was able to get the $99 Platinum offer again through chat. My subscription was a few days from expiration and I was willing to cancel but I'm happy I didn't have to.


----------



## gjrhine

mws192 said:


> I was able to get the $99 Platinum offer again through chat. My subscription was a few days from expiration and I was willing to cancel but I'm happy I didn't have to.


I just did the same thing on one of my vehicles. Forget the same high price for everyone thing.


----------



## djlong

I'm tired of always having to threaten to quit to get to the "real" price of a subscription - and I don't mean just SiriusXM (that's not an issue with me since I bought a lifetime subscription in 2006). I signed up with a newspaper on a 1-year special for $15 or something like that. Renewal came up and they wanted $50/year and logged on to cancel. They immediately offered me a $9/year subscription and I signed right up.


----------



## gjrhine

djlong said:


> They immediately offered me a $9/year subscription and I signed right up.


So from 50 to 9 for your hardship.


----------



## dtv757

I did a chat in sat since its MLB season and got all access for $80/12 mo 

I think it's part due to my refund 

I think it was normal $110 or 120

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gjrhine

Once again got $28 renewal notice and changed to 8.99 rate through 2 minute chat.


----------



## dtv757

8.99 for all access ? Is that monthly


----------



## gjrhine

dtv757 said:


> 8.99 for all access ? Is that monthly


Monthly Platinum.


----------

